# Former New Hampshire Officer Charged With Witness Tampering In His Own Case



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by thewmurchannel.com*

A former Jaffrey police officer was indicted this week on a charge of witness tampering.

Aaron DeBoisbriand, 23, was originally charged with reckless conduct, accused of driving more than 90 mph while on duty. The new indictment alleges that DeBoisbriand asked a witness in that incident -- another Jaffrey police officer -- to withhold testimony.

DeBoisbriand had been with the Jaffrey Police Department for a little more than a year when he was charged with reckless conduct.

"While operating a police cruiser in Jaffrey, he drove at a high rate of speed without any justification for that," Chief Martin Dunn said.

Another officer turned DeBoisbriand in, saying that he was speeding in a 50 mph zone.

"Often times, there are accusations or beliefs by people that the police cover things up, and I think it's important to note, no third party reported this," Dunn said. "This is a corrective action taken within the Jaffrey Police Department."

After being charged in Jaffrey-Peterborough District Court, DeBoisbriand was fired. But Assistant Attorney General Charles Keefe said that DeBoisbriand then made contact with an officer, asking him not to testify.

"The law does make it illegal -- a felony -- to improperly influence the proceedings that transpire in a courtroom," Keefe said.

"Whenever I hear a story like that, whether it happens at a department I'm affiliated with or anywhere, it's disheartening," Dunn said.

DeBoisbriand is scheduled to appear in court on the witness tampering charge next week. The reckless conduct charge has not yet been resolved.

Copyright 2006 by . All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Another officer turned DeBoisbriand in, saying that he was speeding in a 50 mph zone.


was that really necessary?


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

they must have a really thin blue line in that town.....


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

Goddamn despicable.....Not only on the coworkers behalf but lets not forget the slime bag chief who feels it's necessary to charge him....This is one of the undeniable downfalls to being a cop or just driving through some parts of New Hampshire...NO Tradition and NO shame.


----------



## 48Weeks (Feb 13, 2006)

Definitly disturbing that one officer turned another in over something like this. Isn't the Chief over there a former NYPD Officer as well? You would think he would know better. Oh well, there must be more to this story. ......


----------



## CHROMECOLT357 (Mar 3, 2006)

Is The The "brotherhood" That Everyone Is Always Talking About?


----------



## 48Weeks (Feb 13, 2006)

Huh?



CHROMECOLT357 said:


> Is The The "brotherhood" That Everyone Is Always Talking About?


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

*Oh boy looks like he's coming to mass!!*

*Jaffrey police Chief flees under hail of controversy.*

Jaffrey NH Police Chief Martin Dunn last month notified a select group of media that he is a finalist for a post in Winchendon, Mass.

Well gawl-damn. Who knew? We knew. Here is how we exposed that yesterday:

christopher-king.blogspot.com/2006/03/dunn-gone-south.html

Then the Good Chief and I had a little talk about our respective situations 
because we both have so much in common:

christopher-king.blogspot.com/2006/03/meeting.html 








Check out how recently-reinstated Jaffrey NH Chief of Police tries to break camp and flee down to Winchendon, MA. Better watch out for him there -- if he makes it. I think the authorities there have been notified that he is up on Defamation and Constitutional charges that you can read about here:

christopher-king.blogspot.com/2006/03/why-jaffrey-nh-police-chief-dunn-is.html

For those of you on a time budget (and who isn't) these are the two most important passages about why Jaffrey, NH has incurred liability for his malicious actions in going after me after I wrote a Demand Letter and "threatened" a press conference about racial profiling after a young man faced three (3) drawn undercover police weapons and a body cavity search for "loitering":

******

2. Then you said in this email, at line 27 that I sent the Demand Letter "before I gathered any facts." That's not true. I had read the police reports, spoke with Willie Toney, knew he had the smallest Swiss Army pocket knife on his possession that night and that he was taking a piss when the three (3) undercovers drew something substantially harder out of their holsters. And of course I verified the dismissal of the loitering charges with the Court. And you could obviously tell I had read the police report because of the language in the Demand Letter. Listen to Willie at his "loitering" trial right here wondering WTF?

3. Further, the little spy file on me you have now assembled contains exculpatory materials. You assembled it out of the same hatred and malice aforethought seen in your email that has you up on Defamation claims pursuant to your edict: "I wonder what we will learn when we complete our investigation into your activities in the five states you moved into and out of during the past five years." Well Chief obviously you haven't learned anything you plan to use (or you would have turned it over to Prosecutor Albrecht pursuant to Rule 98, natch), so now I am entitled to everything in that file, because I contend that it is all exculpatory because it either fails to show any pattern of extortion or like-minded or usable "other acts" and bolsters my contention that you are a hater and out on a lark, or a witch hunt.

And as you've already been popped for maintaining secret files, we're going to visit the Supreme Court on Interlocutory Appeal on this if necessary, Poppie. Let's make history, and keep the courts open to the public so they can see what's going on in here.


----------



## rd (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: A few words about Martin Dunn*

Chief is *NOT* FORMER NYPD, but some town in NJ.


----------

